# Bosch 1617evspk/1617evstb



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry, To start. A few days ago, I hijacked a post with this question. I never did see a reply. And lost track of that post. So I'm asking again where it should be, a new thread.
I'm looking to buy a new router. I've found 2 that I like both. But I don't see any difference, except for the price. 1st was a Bosch 1617EVSTB, $189.00 w/free shipping. 2nd was a Bosch 1617EVSPK, $207.98 w/free shipping. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

1617EVSTB










Includes the fixed base and the table mount with the through top height adj. (latter can be purchased Here)

1617EVSPK










Includes the fixed base and the plunge base. Better choice since the fixed base CAN be used for table mounting until the dedicated table mount can be purchased and a plunge base is VERY desirable.

My wife got me the EVSPK for Christmas a few years ago and she said a couple of older gents followed her out of Lowes commenting on how much she must love her husband.

GCG

The 1617EVSPK can be had for $189.00 free shipping from Amazon


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> 1617EVSTB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a Bunch Patrick


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gene, most newer 1617 fixed bases also have the through the table height adjustment feature and you can just leave off the knobs. The plunge base is a pleasure to use and the 1617evspk is the smart way to go.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Mike said:


> Gene, most newer 1617 fixed bases also have the through the table height adjustment feature and you can just leave off the knobs. The plunge base is a pleasure to use and the 1617evspk is the smart way to go.


Thanks Mike, 
I had a router table with router. I inherited my Dads & Moms home. My Dad has a shop full of tools. There was a shaper, and not being real smart about shapers, and need room, I sold my router table set-up. Now that I've been able to use the shaper a few times, I've found out the hard way, it does not have the adjustments that a router table and router has. So, I'm starting all over. This is one AWESOME site and learning a lot about the best of everthing. Thanks again. :thank_you2:


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Back to the 1617EVSPK*



Mike said:


> Gene, most newer 1617 fixed bases also have the through the table height adjustment feature and you can just leave off the knobs. The plunge base is a pleasure to use and the 1617evspk is the smart way to go.


Thanks Again Mike, I received my 1617evspk yesterday afternoon. One more question (for now, LOL), How important are the Templet Guides ? The manual list 2 options, Templet Guide Adapter and a Adapter for Standard-Style Templet Guides. I'm looking at a couple projects that call for using the guides for the set back. Which one of the 2 would be the best to get? 
This is one Awesome form, the more I read the more ideas come up, and the more I want to try.
Thanks again Mike and all that contribute to it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gene, the RA1125 bushing set is steel and works best for rough construction work. Compare it to the set from Woodcraft which has more sizes. They are brass which will not damage bits or come loose like the PC steel bushings. To use either requires the RA1126 quick release adapter; for the PC style bushings you also need the RA1100 adapter plate. I have both sets of bushings and use them as required. Something that has been of on going interest on the forums is the use of metric guide bushings and bits. The easiest way to do this is with the Trend UniBase. It replaces the factory sub base plate on your router and uses either HD plastic or steel bushings, you can also get the T3 adapter plate to use PC style bushings with this system. Another popular low cost option is to get the Milescraft 1201 kit which includes a universal plate and a selection of plastic guide bushings. This set sells for about $20 most places. Regardless of which set you choose I highly recommend you get the RA1173AT dust collection accessories which cover most types of routing with your 1617. I use the VAC005 hose from Bosch with mine, it is 5 meters in length and has a standard 2-1/4 end for use with most brands of shop vacuums. You will need a method for centering your sub base plates, bushings or base to a mounting plate. There are other solutions but the RA1151 centering cone makes all these tasks quick and easy. I should also mention that using the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style bushings allows for more possibilities. It is easy to make your own sub base plate by following the instructions in our member videos section. Please vote in the poll to help get these available in metric.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike, Bob, James, Harry; you guys do an absolutely amazing job of informing!!! 
(Sorry if I missed any of the Gurus; it wasn't intentional.)
Your patience with us is saintly, I tell ya...


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Mike said:


> Gene, the RA1125 bushing set is steel and works best for rough construction work. Compare it to the set from Woodcraft which has more sizes. They are brass which will not damage bits or come loose like the PC steel bushings. To use either requires the RA1126 quick release adapter; for the PC style bushings you also need the RA1100 adapter plate. I have both sets of bushings and use them as required. Something that has been of on going interest on the forums is the use of metric guide bushings and bits. The easiest way to do this is with the Trend UniBase. It replaces the factory sub base plate on your router and uses either HD plastic or steel bushings, you can also get the T3 adapter plate to use PC style bushings with this system. Another popular low cost option is to get the Milescraft 1201 kit which includes a universal plate and a selection of plastic guide bushings. This set sells for about $20 most places. Regardless of which set you choose I highly recommend you get the RA1173AT dust collection accessories which cover most types of routing with your 1617. I use the VAC005 hose from Bosch with mine, it is 5 meters in length and has a standard 2-1/4 end for use with most brands of shop vacuums. You will need a method for centering your sub base plates, bushings or base to a mounting plate. There are other solutions but the RA1151 centering cone makes all these tasks quick and easy. I should also mention that using the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style bushings allows for more possibilities. It is easy to make your own sub base plate by following the instructions in our member videos section. Please vote in the poll to help get these available in metric.


Thanks Mike, Amazon here I come, LOL


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

This message is very useful to me too!
Thank you Mike !


----------



## xzJoel (May 11, 2012)

Perhaps this question should be made into its own thread, but I'll try it here first. I just got the Bosch RA1126 and RA 1100. When putting the RA 1100 into the RA 1126, the inside plate of the RA 1126 gets pushed up such that the rings are not level with one another and the one side (opposite of where the ring goes through to the front and connects to the slide button) is all askew. Even should I get the rings to stay flush initially, if I put any pressure on the RA 1100 the inside ring just gets pushed out of whack. Do you all suppose the RA 1126 is defective?


----------



## woodrouterreviewsguy (Feb 21, 2012)

I would suggest the Bosch 1617EVSPK

It is one of my favorite routers that I have reviewed. Let me know if you have any specific questions on this router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joel, pull the quick release lever, put your adapter or bushing into place and release the lever. This should lock it firmly into place.

Jay, the parts mentioned are accessories for use with the 1617.


----------



## jsr (Jun 1, 2012)

I have honestly never used the Bosch, but I have wished 1000 times I had a router with the through table hieght adjustment. If I was buying, and it seems I'm always buying, thats the one I'd get.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, Bosch routers are my favorites and the newer models have the through the table adjustment. It is a feature I have no use for; I always bend over to check my set ups at eye level and it is easy to reach the fine adjuster.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

One advantage of the RA1165 table mount is that it is tapped in both the 4-hole Bosch patern and the 3-hole "industry standard" (translated to Porter-Cable) pattern. Other than that--the fixed base does indeed offer the capability of above table height adjustment, but you may have to drill for the 4-hole pattern.

CPO-Bosch has the Bosch 1617evsTB at $200 new (not re-conditioned, though i've had good luck with them and Big Sky both on re-con's), and through 6-23-2012 orders of $200 or more get $40 off. When i've seen the table base for sale, it's been in the $60 range--so the $160 net with a brand new motor and extra fixed base seemed like a goood deal. Since i already have the 1617evsPK that i bought used, and have acquired full guide bushing adapter set, edge guide and some other Bosch stuff--i bit the bullet and ordered one.

I'll probably mount the older 1617 in the table on the table base, use the new motor for most hand-held, and most likely sell the Hitachi M12V2. It's a good router, quiet and powerful but i've just never been able to get a feel for it. 
earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Earl, Lowes is selling the 1617evspk for $189. The plunge base will do all the jobs the fixed base will and more, the reverse is not true. You really are better off getting a second evspk, one good reason is you could set one of the plunge bases up on a ski jig or a mortising jig and keep it ready for use.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah...that would have made sense. And, last night i finally found the taps on the fixed base for the PC pattern mount. The screw hole that was lined up with one of the handles was crammed full of sawdust!! I'd spent a few hours trying to find the correct alignment on the "Type A" plate and couldn't see the 5th hole in the fixed base. Felt stupid when i finally got it lined up--but i'm sure i'm not the first or last to do that!!


----------



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike - hope this isn't a duplicate, but the first note to you disappeared into cyber space before I finished. 
I am setting up a wood shop to enjoy during my "golden years" The advice from pros is priceless as I don't have time to learn from my own mistakes. I was trying to decide on a router for my fixed table and was leaning towards the Triton 3 1/4 or Milwaukee 5625-20. If I was going to get a router for the table, I figured more power is better and I didn't want to be disappointed and have to buy a second one. I have an old Makita 3620 1/4" router, a PC 6902 and a Dewalt dpw 611 trim router, but nothing with a variable speed or smooth start.
I'll be mounting it on a 24x32 Jointec base with the Smartfence + and CL 12 dado guide. A few projects down the road I think I'll build that into the extension of my table saw and have them together as shop space is limited. Lowes wanted 209+tax here so I ordered it through amazon for 203 (no tax) with a Tuesday delivery. I may be getting back to you with questions about how to mount it properly, but that can wait till I totally frustrate myself Tuesday. Thanks for the great forum and practical advice.

With best regards, 
Marc


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As I re-read this thread I noticed something I did not catch before; Joel, you are trying to install the adapter from the wrong side.

Marc, it is always easier to stop and ask questions if you have a problem. Every one of us had to learn so please do not think there is a dumb question. You can not send a PM until you have made 10 posts but you can Email the Moderators or post in a thread.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Checking back I noticed I really didn't answer your question Marc. Many forum members are very happy with their big Tritons. Milwaukee is not as popular but there are a loyal few. Bosch is slowly taking over the routing world. Bosch now owns Skil, Dremel, RotoZip and Freud Bits and Blades. The 1617's have been an excellent choice for many years now. There have been minor changes over the years but to my way of thinking it is a model which is tough to beat. Bosch did though with the MRC23EVSK, think of it as a 1617 on steroids. The added features of the 23 are very nice but the 1617 is still a great value for the money.


----------



## lchapman97 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Mounting the 1617evspk*



Mike said:


> Gene, most newer 1617 fixed bases also have the through the table height adjustment feature and you can just leave off the knobs. The plunge base is a pleasure to use and the 1617evspk is the smart way to go.


Hi, I know this is adding a question to an older post but I hope you guys can help me...I got a Bosch router table RA1181, almost put together, but got to the part where the manual tells me that the router is not "listed" on the app'd list for this table. It instructs me to purchase a Bosch RA1186 adapter plate. BUT, this is not being sold by Bosch anymore.

Is there a work around for this? Do I just take back the router? Don't want to do this because of its versatility. 

As a side note, I am very much a beginner to woodworking!

Thanks for your help!
Phil


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

lchapman97 said:


> Hi, I know this is adding a question to an older post but I hope you guys can help me...I got a Bosch router table RA1181, almost put together, but got to the part where the manual tells me that the router is not "listed" on the app'd list for this table. It instructs me to purchase a Bosch RA1186 adapter plate. BUT, this is not being sold by Bosch anymore.
> 
> Is there a work around for this? Do I just take back the router? Don't want to do this because of its versatility.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil - Welcome to the forum
I haven't got that table so I can only go by what I have read on the internet. One reviewer on Amazon said he was informed by Bosch that not only weren't they selling them, they never made an RA1186. 
A couple of things you could do. Measure the table opening and see if you can find an after market plate that will fit. 
Find an after market plate that is larger than the opening and cut it down. Phenolic is readily machinable with wood working tools. (it does stink to high heaven though) Aluminum can also be machined with most woodworking tools but is trickier. 
Find or drill holes in the existing plate to match the router. I understand the plate may already look like swiss cheese but if you can get two holes to match up, you should be good to go. 3 or 4 holes is better but two will work. 
Lastly, I would vote to take the table back or sell it off and get a table that will work better for you. IMO, that router is a lot nicer than that table.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

lchapman97 said:


> Hi, I know this is adding a question to an older post but I hope you guys can help me...I got a Bosch router table RA1181, almost put together, but got to the part where the manual tells me that the router is not "listed" on the app'd list for this table. It instructs me to purchase a Bosch RA1186 adapter plate. BUT, this is not being sold by Bosch anymore.
> 
> Is there a work around for this? Do I just take back the router? Don't want to do this because of its versatility.
> 
> ...


There's a link to the current manual here:
Bosch RA1181 Benchtop Router Table

Pages 14-15 do indicate that the 1617 uses mounting holes B for the Fixed Base. Bosch does not support the use of its 1617 Plunge Base in any table configuration. Since Porter Cable 690 also uses the B holes--remove the base plate from the fixed base (4 screws). On the base you'll find 3 additional screw holes tapped--you'll find that if you connect those holes they make an equilatteral triangle with sides slightly more than 4" long. These holes will match the B holes in your table plate.

It doesn't appear that the 1181 plate is drilled for the above table adjustment that the 1617 fixed base makes available. If not, simply make a template (i used notebook paper) of the 3 mounting holes AND the fine adjustment, mark the table top and drill a hole for the hex wrench that came with your router kit. 

The reason many folks use a plunge base in a table is for easy adjustment. The fixed base of the 1617 provides that as a built-in feature so no need to use the plunge. Good luck.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Pictures*

The 1617 Fixed Base. One pic shows the base plate attached. Removes with a T-15 screwdriver. The other photo shows the base plate removed, revealing the "Porter Cable" style mounting holes that are tapped in there. Best wishes!!

Also--this was my first attempt to add any highlighting to a picture, i think it worked!!


----------



## lchapman97 (Dec 30, 2012)

You're awesome! I'll try this.

Also I noticed in the 1617 evspk manual that they refer to the fixed base part of the router as a model RA1161 with directions that it could be used with the RA 1165 Undertable router base...could this be a workaround to fix my problem? 
Thanks!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The undertable base (ra1165) is basically the fixed base (ra1161) without the wooden handles--so you can use either under the table. If you have clearance issues using the fixed base, simply remove the handles.

With Bosch engineering the second set of mounting holes in there, anything that will fit a PC690 base will work with your 1617 fixed base. Great flexibility.


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

I've recently got my first table top completed. My first impressions are that it's very nice when making multiple of the same cut, however it is incredibly frustrating to keep switching between the table and the plunge base! Obviously this is why many folks here have multiple routers. 

It is very difficult, damn near impossible to get the 1617 out of the fixed base (which I now have mounted in the table). I'm following all the steps in the manual. Could something possibly be wrong with it? Is it a bad idea to add some lubricant?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Walker, my guess is that the alignment pin is causing your problems. Once you get used to the little twist when you first insert the router motor it becomes second nature. Are you seeing scratches on the motor body from the pin not being in the slot?


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

There are some scratches, but I purchased the router used on ebay so I'm fairly certain they were already there. The twisting part is okay, once past that it's the sliding the motor up or down that is difficult though. 

Going in seems to be slightly easier than getting it out. I also have lots of trouble with the 'course adjustment' process. With the motor out of the base, the lever/pin thing seems to work fine. Once the motor is mounted its difficult to see in there.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Walker, a picture is worth a thousand words in this situation. Please post a photo of your motor so I can see the scratches and how the case looks.


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

Here are some pictures. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Walker, you can adjust the nut (part 41) slightly looser and it will be much easier to insert and remove your motor. Less than a 1/4 turn of the nut should do it.

You might also use some fine ScotchBrite to rub down the inside of the base and the motor to remove any burrs that might be there.


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Mike. That screw is already so loose, I don't think it's even doing anything. I will try to clean it up with some scotch bright though. 

I'm out of town on a work trip, but I'll take another look at it when I get home.


----------



## Treborenal (Feb 8, 2014)

*New price for the 1617EVSPK at Lowe's*

I just picked up the 1617EVSPK at Lowe's for $189. Down from $219. Plus I got a 10% military discount to boot! That's how you buy your first router! :laugh: I have a couple of questions about accessories, one actually...The edge guide gets mixed reviews and I've seen a clamp on edge guide (no circle cutting etc) that looks so simple to use. What are the advantages/disadvantages of each? Any reviews on your own use of the Bosch Edge Guide?

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## iGator (Jun 16, 2014)

I got the Bosch 1617EVSPK and officially got the woodworking bug. I helped my son make 4 fraternity paddles. They look much better than what he could have bought online because the paddles had my son's custom design.


----------

